# Stripped screw



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, I haven't been here for ages, but wish everyone a Happy 2007, full of wood projects that go smoothly!

My question is... how do I get a stripped brass screw out of my router base plate?

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Julie, there are a couple possibilities. If it is a phillips head screw and not completely gone you can wet the tip of a phillips screwdriver and stick it in a can of cleanser. Push the screwdriver firmly into the screw and the cleanser will give you enough purchase to remove the screw. If the screw is a flat head and you can get at it you might be able to cut a new slot using a Dremel type cut off wheel. If the screw is broken off below the surface you will need to drill the center out and use an extractor. These are available from Sears and most hardware stores and are specific to your screw size. A set is usually under $10. After drilling with the proper size bit you tap the extractor in lightly with a hammer and use a wrench to turn the screw out. If the threads are damaged in the router base you can purchase a Heilicoil brand kit with a special size drill and an insert you screw in to restore the threads. One of these should work. If not let me know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Julie

Just some more ways to get it out 

Take a GOOD screw driver and place it on head ,on dead center of the screw and then strike the screw driver,this will drive the screw down just a bit,but you must hit it hard,BUT not to hard you don't want to break the base.

They make may tools to get them out, the one I use all the time on ALum.bike eng. looks like a hvy. punch that you put in driver bit,when hit the tool it that turns the screw just a bit and will free it.
ABout a 10.oo dollar item at the auto parts store.

IMPACT SCREWDRIVER SET WITH CASE
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37530

Here are some other tools to get it out but a sharp blow should do it.

Here's a fast, easy solution to stripped screws. 
Just insert one of these super-tough drivers into the screw head, give a couple of taps with a hammer, and twist free. Chrome vanadium blades are specially designed to bite into almost any stripped head. 
Steel-butted drivers with unbreakable vinyl grips. 

Includes one Phillips and one slotted driver. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38037


Craftsman 3 pc. Screw-Out™ Damaged Screw Remover Set
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?pid=00952154000


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Julie

You did not give much information so, assuming that it's one of 3 or 4 screws that are attaching the base plate to the router...

I would carefully drill out the screw head, unscrew the rest of the screws and remove the base plate and than, using "wise grip" unscrew the stubborn screw.

Hope it helps
niki


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for suggestions.
My husband does have one of those remover/punch thingys but I was worried that would crack the base plate of the router. (Hitachi M12V router with Oak park black base plate)

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ~Julie~

Just put a 2 x 4 in the vise to support the router base b/4 you hit it.
You may need to bandsaw the 2 x 4 to get it in and under the base.

It maybe worth the time to make a quick jig to hold the router.

Bj


----------

